# Ashre 188



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

Has anyone yet to see any changes in plumbing systems for legionnaires disease ? Mainly with the piping methods for a recirc and having no dead legs or 145 deg hot water with tempering valves at each fixture group or chemical injectors added. 

I have been reading the standards and can foresee codes and engineering changing. This is also a good case for the use of copper pipe in all commercial buildings. 

I wonder if certain buildings may be required to repipe their hot water delivery system in the future.


----------

